# Chapman Fall 2023 All MFA Programs



## kareem

Starting this thread for community and questions as we play the waiting game. There doesn't seem to be many of us Chapman folks so this thread is for applicants to all of the MFA programs in the Dodge College of Film and Media Arts. I think someone did create one specifically for applicants to the screenwriting MFA program. I personally applied to the Television Writing and Producing program.


----------



## Chris W

Good luck! 

Here are our current acceptance stats for all Chapman programs:


Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Television Writing and Producing Acceptance Rate






46%

Admitted
18   out of   39   Admitted



23%

Waitlisted
9   out of   39   Waitlisted



31%

*Not Admitted*
12   out of   39   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Screenwriting Acceptance Rate






70%

Admitted
52   out of   74   Admitted



18%

Waitlisted
13   out of   74   Waitlisted



12%

*Not Admitted*
9   out of   74   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Production Design Acceptance Rate






86%

Admitted
6   out of   7   Admitted



14%

Waitlisted
1   out of   7   Waitlisted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Sound Design) Acceptance Rate






100%

Admitted
2   out of   2   Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Editing) Acceptance Rate






76%

Admitted
19   out of   25   Admitted



8%

Waitlisted
2   out of   25   Waitlisted



16%

*Not Admitted*
4   out of   25   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Directing) Acceptance Rate






55%

Admitted
40   out of   73   Admitted



4%

Waitlisted
3   out of   73   Waitlisted



41%

*Not Admitted*
30   out of   73   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film Production (Cinematography) Acceptance Rate






78%

Admitted
21   out of   27   Admitted



11%

Waitlisted
3   out of   27   Waitlisted



11%

*Not Admitted*
3   out of   27   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Film and TV Producing Acceptance Rate






64%

Admitted
39   out of   61   Admitted



18%

Waitlisted
11   out of   61   Waitlisted



18%

*Not Admitted*
11   out of   61   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...




Chapman University - Dodge College MFA in Documentary Filmmaking Acceptance Rate






100%

Admitted
6   out of   6   Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...






Chapman University - Dodge College MA in Film Studies Acceptance Rate






100%

Admitted
1   out of   1   Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



Links above contain some really neat acceptance demographics data.

Please be sure to log your application in our database so we can improve our acceptance stats. 

Also be sure to see our interview with Chapman admissions:














 How to get into Chapman's Dodge College of Film and Media Arts: Tips from the Department of Admissions (Part 1)


					Rising to number 4 on the Hollywood Reporter's annual rankings of the best U.S. film schools, Dodge College of Film and Media Arts at Chapman University is a hidden gem outside of Hollywood. Notable alumni include the Duffer brothers (Stranger Things), Justin Simien (Dear White People), and...
				


Alexa P.
Nov 4, 2021








5.00 star(s)


			1 ratings
		


Category: Admissions Dept. Interviews






Good luck again everyone!


----------



## jhp1111

Hello everyone! Just had a quick question about the application. If the admissions committee feel as if you are a better fit for your second choice of specialty than your first choice, is it more likely that you'll be considered for the second choice over the first? My first choice was Directing but I put Editing as my second choice.


----------

